# Do many British doctors work in Portugal?



## electric-zero (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum but would be really grateful for any pointers! I'm a doctor and just wondering if any expats in Portugal have come across many British GPs practicing out there, would be keen to understand what it is like! Thanks Alex


----------

